# Visiting Texas state parks at Lower Rio Grande Valley



## yen_saw (Nov 1, 2013)

Visited three state parks near Texas border recently. Resaca de la Palma, Estero Llano Grande, and Bentsen Rio Grande Valley.

Resaca de la Palma State Park


----------



## twolfe (Nov 1, 2013)

Yen, it looks like you had a great trip. I saw all of your photos on Facebook and am amazed that you saw so much on such a short trip. I'm tentatively planning on visiting Estero Llano for one day on my trip next spring. Too bad it's the wrong time of year for mantids.


----------



## leviatan (Nov 1, 2013)

Amazing eggs of mantisfly!


----------



## Sticky (Nov 1, 2013)

What beautiful places! We are very lucky to have them to enjoy.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow awesome bugs gotta check those parks out


----------



## aychen222 (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesome to see these specimens in their natural habitat!


----------



## bobericc (Nov 1, 2013)

Great pics hope you had fun


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 1, 2013)

Did you catch any unicorns?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 1, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Yen, it looks like you had a great trip. I saw all of your photos on Facebook and am amazed that you saw so much on such a short trip. I'm tentatively planning on visiting Estero Llano for one day on my trip next spring. Too bad it's the wrong time of year for mantids.


Tammy, there are always plenty of insects in Brownsville since that place never get too cold.



mantiseater said:


> Did you catch any unicorns?


Technically no.... but you will see from more pics i am going to post up here soon ^_^ 

Continue with Resaca de la Palma State Park.....









































Now Estero Llano Grande State Park











To be continue.....


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice ooth lol, great pics


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 6, 2013)

HA! so u r on your way back!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Extrememantid and Rebecca!

Still at Esterona Llano


























Bentsen Rio Grande Valley State Park


----------



## wuwu (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow wild unicorns! Nice


----------



## devetaki9 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow! Thank you for sharing those pics


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 6, 2013)

Those are some amazing pictures! What sp. Where they last 2?


----------



## Sticky (Nov 6, 2013)

yen_saw said:


> Tammy, there are always plenty of insects in Brownsville since that place never get too cold.
> 
> Technically no.... but you will see from more pics i am going to post up here soon ^_^
> 
> ...


Yen, did you keep the ooth?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 6, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Those are some amazing pictures! What sp. Where they last 2?


Adult male Bactromantis mexicanus is my guess



Sticky said:


> Yen, did you keep the ooth?


Yes i did.

Few more pics from Bentsen































I had some time to visit South Padre Island too.......


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 7, 2013)

Just want to add that one needs to have proper permit in order to collect in any state park.


----------



## Lannister (Nov 7, 2013)

Woa woa woa, what have you caught in the act here? Phasmids?


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2013)

Great pics Yen. That one species of mantis I have never heard of.


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 9, 2013)

When i visit Gainsville Florida one time a year for entomology camp i always find grass-like mantises low down on trees.


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! Nice! I'm a fan of those green tree crickets. Looks like you found a lot of great stuff though.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 12, 2013)

Rick said:


> Great pics Yen. That one species of mantis I have never heard of.


Thanks Rick.



mantiseater said:


> When i visit Gainsville Florida one time a year for entomology camp i always find grass-like mantises low down on trees.


That's probably _Thesprotia graminis_.



nirotorin said:


> Wow! Nice! I'm a fan of those green tree crickets. Looks like you found a lot of great stuff though.


Thanks! I was hoping to see a pink katydid, but pretty rare in that color morph.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 23, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## twolfe (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations! Wonderful news....


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 23, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Congratulations! Wonderful news....


Thanks Tammy.


----------



## gripen (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice! Will these be Texas unicorns or something else?


----------



## sally (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes!! Congrats!!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 23, 2013)

gripen said:


> Nice! Will these be Texas unicorns or something else?


Should be Ph. chlorophaea.



sally said:


> Yes!! Congrats!!


Thanks sally.


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice Yen. Would be nice to see them commonly available again.


----------



## bobericc (Nov 25, 2013)

Cool wish you the best with them yen hope you keep us updated


----------



## GhostYeahX (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice! I check this thread everyday


----------



## agent A (Nov 28, 2013)

unicorns r here! rejoice!


----------

